# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  gsp vs huges 2 vid

## bently

get it while it lasts. http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...10653&q=ufc+65

----------


## NOREGRETS

The last fight was a disappointment. GSP is to well rounded for hughes. Why didn't hughes try to go to the ground?

----------


## boxingbean

hughes beat him once, but he came with a harder approach, GSP got way too skille for hughes' takedown, 3x hughes tried his signature approace, but failed.....good fight IMO, about time

----------


## CSAR

I like Hughes, always been a Hughes fan and enjoy his fights, but GSP owned him. I don't know why Matt waited until near the end of the first round to try his first takedown. He should've tried much earlier in the fight instead of trying to stand and exchange strikes. I thought all of his takedown attempts looked half-assed as well. GSP was acting like the champion (more confident) while Hughes seemed to be lacking in confidence. I was most impressed with GSP's behavior and humility at the end of the fight.

----------

